# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Moćna gomilica

## branka1

sorry, na malim slovima, pišem samo jednom rukom jer dojim leu

vauuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!

Sad sam se sva naježila.
sjedim na kompu, upaljen tv, Dobro jutro hrvatska. počinje fodor prilog rečenicom - moćna gomilica, to je izraz kojoj liječnici i ostali stručnjaci nazivaju skupinu roditelja organiziranu u udruzi roda. obratim pažnju i počinje prilog s majom o savjetnicama za dojenje. 
majo :D  :D  :D prekrasno. prilog je bio super. spomenut i prosved na sd. 
prekrasno  :Heart:  

moćna gomilica, ha!!!

----------


## tweety

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## egemama

ne mogu vjerovat, pa kaj je to bilo danas?  :Sad:

----------


## egemama

mislim, super za komentar ali kaj maja nije napisala 27.7. ??

----------


## Maja

jesam. prevarilo me   :Sad:

----------


## egemama

pih...  :Sad:  ...sad sam konacno doma ujutro pa opet nista...

----------


## Ena

Ni ja nisam gledala, ali svejedno BRAVOOOO!!!!  :D

----------


## mamma san

Nisam niti ja gledala, ali isto  :D !

----------


## Inquirer

steta, ne vidjeh sina kako prica...

----------


## Dia

mi smo gledali 
super, bravo maja  :D

----------


## pinocchio

moćna gomilica mi se sviđa. zvuči moćno   :Love:  

na žalost nisam ni ja gledala.

----------


## Cicos macos

Ja gledala. Kratko ali slatko   :Smile:  .
Pusa Maji i preslatkim curicama

----------


## lidac2004

:D , bravo za mocnu gomilicu!!

----------


## anek

moćna gomilica, jeeeeeee  :D

----------


## Barbara1

:D bravo za moćnu gomilicu

----------


## bucka

ja vidla dio priloga!!
super!!! :D

----------


## zrinka

zao nam je sto smo propustili naseg jana i mamu mu  :Sad:

----------


## tweety

> steta, ne vidjeh sina kako prica...


rekao je da beba papa iku da bi bila veća

----------


## bucka

bio je presladak!

----------


## Maja

to mu je bio prvi intervju za tv   :D

----------


## Morwen

:D

----------


## tweety

> bio je presladak!


potpis
 :Heart:  

P.S. i multitasking mi je fantastiš...
vožnja, uh zvoni tel, stajem, objašnjavam klincovima zašto stajem, javljam se pristojno na tel., slušam problem, u isto vrijeme..."Molim te ljubavi, pričekaj malo mama mora pomoći teti....", povratak na razgovor......tako nekako je bilo.....
pa rodino gnijezdo..nola nosi farbu  :Heart:  ..................a onda napokon...mir doma svoga.....brzo i jednostavno, pašta s parmezanom (ako sam dobro vidjela)
baš mi je ta reportaža uljepšala početak ovog radnog dana
thx  :Heart:

----------


## talia7

...i meni je uljepšalo jutro  :D 
Bravo Majo, super si bila, ustvari sve troje ste fantastični. Baš sam se nekako dobro osjećala.

----------


## kovke

prekrasno, i stvarno nam je žao što nismo gledali moćnu gomilicu

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Bravo!  :D

----------


## Honey

I ja sam gledala  :D  Super je bilo, super klinci i super mama!

----------

